# Some pics



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

I have tanks from 20 gallons to 280 gallons...9 of them to be exact







All marine reefs. I have 14 disease research tanks, for coral and fish research as well...these pictures will show my appreciation for this hobby







Enjoy


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

WOW that is an amazing softies tank!

if you ever need to do some pruning and need a home for some frag shoot me a personal message ..

can you give some more info about the hardware of that tank?

thaose are soem great rics!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

All I can say is WOW. Great looking Zoos and Mushrooms. The tank is so clean it is amazing. Could you share more pics from your tanks?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl366...htw3lunarlights

this is my lighting setup i am running on a 65 gallon tall tank. is this sufficient enough to make a tank as gorgeous as yours???

also what are you feeding the corals? i have yet to get a coral because im affraid of all the things u have to add and dont know exactly what they do and what i need. you obviously are the man to ask considering your 9 reef tanks and how you research them and such.

thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Glad you have showed this off over here Jared-

I must say-your tanks are always some of the nicest I have seen-


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Your ricordias and zoa's are amazing! Nice clear pics too.

Can you throw up some pics of your other reefs?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i am lookin at thos tanks and thinkin $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ you must be rich!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

What a beautiful collection! I must say that those are truly some of the most magnificent saltwater pics that I have seen as of late. More pics please.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> What a beautiful collection! I must say that those are truly some of the most magnificent saltwater pics that I have seen as of late. More pics please.


LOL-Better wtch what ya ask for-He has a ton of great pics-And his reefs are by far some of the best around-


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> http://www.bigalsonline.ca/BigAlsCA/ctl366...htw3lunarlights
> 
> this is my lighting setup i am running on a 65 gallon tall tank. is this sufficient enough to make a tank as gorgeous as yours???
> 
> ...


99 percent of what he has in there would grow under that fixture you have the key is placement some of the polyps might do better closer to the surface of the tank but the polyps will tell you if there getting enough light by how they extend and mushroms open and close differntly so generally starting low and moving up is a good way to find teh right home in the tank and to prevent bleaching if your light is more intense then the coral is accustom to, MH will make the colors a bit nicer but it can also fade the colors if not acclimated right.. some of my zoa's palys and mushroom had very goo growth and color with a 96 watt cf in a 10 gallon..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what do i need to add to the tank and how often??? calcium or some other stuff like that also???


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

WOw Very Nice


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## jman785 (May 8, 2005)

bump for an old thread


----------

